# Anyone else NOT knitting



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?

:hunf:


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I usually don't knit for Christmas or holidays gifts but decided to this year for the first time. See how it goes and then make a decision on who if anyone gets hand knitted gifts next year.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I might try a few very small Christmas decorations. Nothing difficult, but very easy knitting.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

last year i was reading about love languages...

http://www.5lovelanguages.com/assessments/love/

it is basically a theory about how people have different ways of communicating their love for others...one of which is by acts of kindness (i.e.knitting gifts)

i realized that although i was knitting out of love for my family, that was not the love language some of them speak...

so my knitted gifts were not appreciated as much as something off the rack, a gift card, or electronic gadget...

so, i didn't knit or craft gifts for the first time ever

it was a wonderful freedom! i was able to enjoy the weeks leading up to Christmas without worrying if i would get everything done in time, i didnt have to be a human knitting machine

AND BEST OF ALL....i found out who really loved and missed my knitted gifts, and who didnt, lol

i was shocked at the ones who were disappointed that they didnt get a cowl, scarf, or gloves...and okay with the ones who didnt (and even tactlessly said so)

now, i knit for myself, and if something doesnt really suit me when its finished...i put it in the gift box, for one of the ones who will cherish and wear it

and it also allows me to be more of a yarn snob, as i don't have so many projects to knit for gifts


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

wordancer said:


> xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?
> 
> :hunf:


Mostly my family appreciates what I make for them.. I do have one DIL that doesn't appreciate what I do.. I made her a gorgeous scarf year before last.. I'd seen her wear a sweater out of similar yarn..I was told in no uncertain terms it wasn't wanted.. However, she does like fingerless gloves.. So that's what she's getting.. I keep trying.. a couple of the others will flat out tell me what they want. :-D

I knit mostly for my online store.. So I knit all the time anyway.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I do dishcloths for the gals that help out on the piano when I play the organ at church, and a few each for my daughter-in-laws. They really like them.
I knit a poncho for one DIL because she said she would really like one for the kids football games. I have yet to see it!
No big projects again for gifts. (PS she picked out the yarn)! Oh well , Love her anyway>


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I can knit but I much prefer to crochet. What kind of Christmas presents do you like to give. Sorry I am from Missouri and a retired RN. :lol: I make afghans with the persons name in it. dishcloths, potholders, hats, scarfs, and did make my first 2 baby sweaters this summer for my new nephew.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas giving, I do not give anyone any gifts for any possible gift-giving occasion. I give gifts when/if the mood strikes me. I make no more efforts to give equally to my kids/sisters/_their_ kids. There's no way to make them all happy, so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas .... so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!


I love you!


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas giving, I do not give anyone any gifts for any possible gift-giving occasion. I give gifts when/if the mood strikes me. I make no more efforts to give equally to my kids/sisters/_their_ kids. There's no way to make them all happy, so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I found out some of the people I usually buy gifts for, would love knitted items from me. So I am in the process of doing that. Plus my nieces always expect something knitted. (last year, I made them hats and my daughter made them mittens...plus I made a bag full of crayons, books and crafts items...but they love the knits)

My daughter and DIL both knit, so I give them yarn and needles or items like that. My daughter says "enough yarn", but my DIL is a girl after my own heart...can't get enough yarn.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I never knit presents,never have,never will.


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

I make a few as time allows and usually for grandkids. Since the oldest child is going on 6, I know the lack of enthusiam is because it's usually clothes. I just saw the "puppy" pattern on here, and may try to make a few of those for them. I don't think you are alone at all, and you might be the smartest one of all. A lot of us don't like to knit on deadlines!


----------



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

I do exactly as Jessica-Jean. It takes the pressure off gift giving and puts the pleasure in.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I never knit anything for anyone, except charity. If someone sees something I have finished and asks me to make one for them I will give them that one.
Last year I was asked to make Christmas stockings for someone...no way.
Jessica-Jean has the right idea.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

wordancer said:



> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas .... so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!
> ...


I'm joining your club :thumbup:


----------



## emhk13 (Dec 20, 2011)

I once knit and crochetted an occassional Christmas present. Then I got addicted to knitting socks and my husbands, kids and grandkids got very quickly addicted to knitted socks. I am stuck.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm knitting one on request, sometimes if a pattern screams a name at me, writs warmers with a skull and crossbones motif for a goddaughter some years ago, do I knit with out being asked but that very rarely happens.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I used to be a 'now, what will I make (knit, crochet, tat) for this one and that one. I found I was not being appreciated at the time or later for the most part and even receiving it back after a few years. Plus the pressure to get some things done, especially those that took longer than I thought it would. So, I'm another Jessica-Jean. I find that now there are times when I anticipate the fun of finding out who will get the latest item on my needle/shuttle/hook. It's fun to plan and do something for myself whenever I want and also to knit for the fun of it! I can work on several things at once and not feel guilty. I do also enjoy working at different things for those in need.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

no you certainly aren't. i don't knit for xmas. why waste knitting time on something that is only brought out for two weeks a year :?:


----------



## Jeanne618 (Apr 1, 2012)

Haven't even thought about it yet but more than likely I will not be knitting for Christmas....


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> I never knit anything for anyone, except charity. If someone sees something I have finished and asks me to make one for them I will give them that one.
> Last year I was asked to make Christmas stockings for someone...no way.
> Jessica-Jean has the right idea.


Yes this just about sums me up as well.

Anyway it is too hot here in Australia for knitting at Christmas.


----------



## Darbytoo (Jun 1, 2011)

No, you are not the only one. I will knit 15 little ornaments for my knitting group as they would be disappointed if I didn't. My family does not care for hand knitted items so why bother. I knit for myself and charity. When I knit for charity I am sure it is for me, I never know if they enjoy them or not but I enjoy doing it so I do.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Since I mainly knit dolls and toys - my recipients will, at some point, be too old to knit for anyway.... I would never give an adult a knitted gift.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I try to keep it to a basic level because one year I tried socks for everyone and my hands were so tired I could hardly function. Then after everyone opened gifts at the family gathering, I noticed people swapping, so the colors weren't even as well chosen as I had hoped.

However, this year all the sister-in-laws are getting 5 washcloths and a bottle of lemon kitchen soap from bath and body (annual Christmas sale). I know they all like the soap and use the cloths. Simple and I don't kill myself. The others give handmade candy, bread, jams, etc, so this is right in the same groove.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

I understand everyone's frustration, giving of oneself to another that does not understand it or appreciate it is a true slap in the face.

I rarely knit for my biological family, they preferred to receive carbon copies of whatever was the _it_ thing that year. They never wore, used, or displayed (not only knitting) anything I made for them.

My step-family continually surprises me, they truly seem to appreciate what I make for them. When they send pictures of the silly things they do, I often see one of them wearing something I made them.

My family could care less and my step-family cares so much.

Unfortunately I will not be able to get all the gifts done for Christmas this year due having to knit two prayer shawls. Since the youngest is 17 it will not be a problem.


----------



## Bizkit (Mar 24, 2011)

Count me in.
Gift giving of any sort is fraught with danger, isn't it!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

too many people don't appreciate my knitting,I don't throw my pearls before swines. this beautiful hand knitting is for my self.it's pretty hot to work on a big project,I am now making a ten St. blanket,a shawl and some dishcloths,as the weather cools I will kick it up,and look for more exclusive patterns.knitting make me Happy !!!


----------



## fmlinsell (Jul 13, 2012)

No, not knitting for Xmas....yet. Knitting as a gift is such a personal thing, I think. The knitter (us) puts love and time into something special for someone we love, and the receiver (we hope) will love it as much as we love gving it; most of the time, an imperfect match.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

How sad is this that recipients don't appreciate our thoughts and efforts. I used to knit, quilt, crochet for Xmas all the time until one year I got all the sweaters back from my SIL that I had knit for my brother, SIL and neice. So, no, I don't do it anymore unless someone makes a personal request.


----------



## Amylynn1345 (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh.......I agree whole heartedly! Most people who do not knit do not realize how much time goes into something! And therefore do not appreciate the value of what they actually received. I have made cards and gifts for years.....and have not actually made very much for myself!


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

The only family member I will knit for is my 1 year old granddaughter. My DIL is also a knitter (taught by me while trapped in a car with me for 20 hrs and on an island in Canada for almost a week!) I give her yarn, patterns and such that I know she wouldn't buy for herself. Gave up putting the pressure of holiday knitting on myself a couple of years ago and it is so liberating!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree with the rest of you who do not knit. I hate the stress of having to produce a pile of gifts. For that matter I don't do holiday gifts at all--never have. I hate the commericalism of the winter holidays. And have no idea how so many working people can afford to do them every year!

I love making things for my GB and GD. And I love making things for others when I know they are wanted.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

lesternewton said:


> I do exactly as Jessica-Jean. It takes the pressure off gift giving and puts the pleasure in.


I totally agree :-D


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

I generally only knit for someone who has expressed a genuine interest. However, that being said, I just finished four scarves, all different patterns but of the same yarn, for a group of us going to Alaska. Thought it would be a cute way to easily find each other onboard sailing past the glaciers! Heard it might be a bit chilly. Any tips for touring or Alaska cruising beginning of Sept?


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I plan to make Swedish Weaving placemats for everyone for Christmas. Also will knit dish cloths for my son...he really likes them.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

While I lived among my family in the western U.S., I made everyone's Christmas gifts and enjoyed every minute of it. From the many different crafts and needlework I do, it wasn't hard to choose a variety of items that I'd hoped would suit each receiver. Also made gifts for husband's family here in N.C. The only conplaint I got was the year I made my father-in-law a shirt and put the buttons on the wrong side! Once we moved to N.C., husband told me he no longer wanted me to make gifts for his family as he felt they were inferior to what he could buy. That left me scratching my head since we've never been anyone's idea of well-to-do, money wise. But I was happy to stop, only sorry I didn't know his feelings sooner. Kept making gifts for my family in the west until postage got to be too much. Sent gift cards until that got boring and too expensive also.

I suppose I could be sad about all this, but the truth is there just never was enough time for all the things I wanted to make (and there still isn't!). I looooove to play with color, whether it's in a quilt or a sweater. Charity work has entered the picture, and I'm very happy and excited about that. The people who receive the items I make seem to be happy with them, and I'm learning lots of new techniques. After I die, my remaining family members can sell or donate what is left since I doubt they will want any of it. Hard to swallow at first, but I'm at peace with it now.

It just doesn't make sense to me to spend all the time making things for people who don't want or appreciate them. I'm afraid I did that for too many years, but won't do it again.

Any by the way, Jessica-Jean hit the nail on the head as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## LaluBoatie (Apr 4, 2011)

My husbands side of my family has a "Chinese Christmas" gift exchange. For those who are not familiar with this. Easch person brings one gift. We ususally seperate it into two categories, Women & Men, you bring one for your gender. We are only supposed to spend a set amount for the gift usually $10.00. You draw numbers and pick a wrapped gift in the order you drew from lowest to highest. You either choose a wrapped gift or a gift someone has already opened. An opened gift can only change hands 2 times, then it stays where it is. I knitted a lime green ruffled scarf out of the new "lace" yarn. I would sell a scarf like that for about $20 or $25 USD, but the materials only cost me about $7. Needless to say that gif was opened, changed hands twice very quickly and I now know who would like to have one for some other occasion.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am trying to get to the Xmas gifts. Either it is no money till next payday and have to wqit or time or something else. But willl get started soon. Hopefully next week I can start getting things bought for making gifts.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not knitting for Christmas so far but I may change my mind as December gets closer.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Aud36 said:


> wordancer said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


Me too! Think it is a terrific idea. Christmas has gotten way too commercialized and my daughter (just out of the teenage years) does not appreciate much, unless it is right out cash! .. and I don't give cash as a present out of principle.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Not spoiling my Christmas vacation! I only give washcloths. I make some pretty fancy and specialized ones, so the time is there, but I hear from so many of you about the lack of appreciation. My fragile ego couldn't stand the hurt. I would be p----d off royally! Go Jessica Jean!


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

I make knitted christmas stockings with patterns I have gotten from the Mary Maxim catalogs. there is place in the pattern at the top to duplicate stitch the names. I have 52 new patterns from Mary Maxim on sale. i'm going to try to make all and give away or sale. SW from AL


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

I knit for my sanity. If someone admires a piece of my work, I offer it to them. gladly.

Last year I found a knitted cowl dusting my DIL's floor. That said enough.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

wordancer said:


> xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?
> 
> :hunf:


At least a party of two! I will knit some things for the Church Bazaar but not for other gifts.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I once knit a very complicated aran sweater for my brother for xmas many years ago. Pure wool, gorgeous, lots of time and effort.
My SIL who doesn't knit, put it in the washing machine and instead of fitting a man 6 foot 2 inches tall, it would probably fit an 8 year old child.If they were very small.
I learnt my lesson.
I knit what I want and sell what I don't want.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

LaluBoatie said:


> My husbands side of my family has a "Chinese Christmas" gift exchange. For those who are not familiar with this. Easch person brings one gift. We ususally seperate it into two categories, Women & Men, you bring one for your gender. We are only supposed to spend a set amount for the gift usually $10.00. You draw numbers and pick a wrapped gift in the order you drew from lowest to highest. You either choose a wrapped gift or a gift someone has already opened. An opened gift can only change hands 2 times, then it stays where it is. I knitted a lime green ruffled scarf out of the new "lace" yarn. I would sell a scarf like that for about $20 or $25 USD, but the materials only cost me about $7. Needless to say that gif was opened, changed hands twice very quickly and I now know who would like to have one for some other occasion.


LaluBoatie, so many happy memories just flooded my mind.

My dearest MIL did a very similar thing for Christmas. Back in the day of paper grocery bags, she handed out a grocery bag to each person at her Thanksgiving dinner (I was the youngest at 20-years-old) and had index cards with all family members names on them folded in half and taped closed so you could not see the persons name. Each person drew a name out of a Christmas stocking, she put the name inside the grocery bag, and stapled it closed. We had to purchase a gift for that person that would make them laugh and the price limit was $10. We were also not allowed to spill the beans about who was our secret person.

We all laughed till we cried when the gifts were opened.

LaluBoatie, again thanks for the memories.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

For the last couple of years I've knitted 4 or 5 dish cloths for my mail lady. She loves and appreciates them. I've knitted sweaters in the past for family but being critiqued on my color choice and style leaves me cold. To heck with them!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

pocono.carol said:


> LaluBoatie said:
> 
> 
> > My husbands side of my family has a "Chinese Christmas" gift exchange. For those who are not familiar with this. Easch person brings one gift. We ususally seperate it into two categories, Women & Men, you bring one for your gender. We are only supposed to spend a set amount for the gift usually $10.00. You draw numbers and pick a wrapped gift in the order you drew from lowest to highest. You either choose a wrapped gift or a gift someone has already opened. An opened gift can only change hands 2 times, then it stays where it is. I knitted a lime green ruffled scarf out of the new "lace" yarn. I would sell a scarf like that for about $20 or $25 USD, but the materials only cost me about $7. Needless to say that gif was opened, changed hands twice very quickly and I now know who would like to have one for some other occasion.
> ...


We call it Secret Santa in the Uk. You know that you just have to buy for one person and hopefully choose something appropriate for them


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,

I'd rather crochet than knit. Knitting just takes so long to see progress as I'm not a fast knitter.

I've crocheted Christmas ornaments for the entire family one year. I heard from a few people that they liked them.

How do you make afghans with names on them? I've had a request for a few and I don't know how to do it?

Thanks,

Lynne 
Mountain Home, AR, USA


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

I wait till the sales go on just before Christmas and buy my adult children and their significant others pj's. I will make them things on request only.
My son and family that now live in OZ have stated that I can only give them pre-approved gifts, they have absolutely refused to give me any information for the last several years. When my GD was only 4 she told me that there was no way I could possibly understand what a PROPER gift for a LADY was. My DS and DIL said "Well now you know, she only speaks her opinion." 
The only people that truly appreciate gifts from me are my niece and grand niece. I don't make things on any schedule for them, just when something really speaks to me.


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,

I prefer to crochet. I just don't see enough progess when I knit. I don't knit very fast.

One year I made Christmas ornaments for the entire family. I heard from a few people that they really liked them, but not many at all.

I'll crochet a project if someone asks for it or for a new grandbaby.

How do you make the afghans with a name on them? I've had a request for 2 of them and I don't know how to do that? Any help you can give me is appreciated.

Have a blessed day.

Lynne
Mountain Home, AR, USA


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't have anything on the needles at the moment, but my family is a little odd that they tend to buy the things they want and/or really don't care for the 'homemade' stuff. ::shrug::

I generally save the homemade stuff for friends who appreciate it. I'm not annoyed by my family, but I've told them that I wouldn't make any knitted stuff for them either.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

I am not. Just start something and think of someone who would like it, but not for a special reason. I even knit gifts for myself.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I was half-heartedly knitting an actual bedspread out of squares for some years before my husband was diagnosed with cancer. After he died, I decided to knit an afghan for my sister from the same pattern to give her as a gift for standing with me during that time. When others in the family saw it, I started getting hints that they would like one. Long and short of it, I have made over 20 afghans from that pattern. It's not difficult to do but hard to put together - 45 squares. In addition, my grandnieces were on the young side and I started to make scarves for them. I've lost count of how many scarves I have knitted. I never got into hats, gloves, mittens, sweaters, etc., I stick to what I know - afghans and scarves (no worrying about gauge). It is my goal to finally gift everyone in my immediate family with an afghan and I am reaching the end of my goal on that but will face another Christmas trying to get stuff done. I have long since given up the pattern for the original afghan and try to be more original - select yarn and pattern for the person for whom it will be knitted. There are days when I don't touch my knitting and other days when that's all I do - with proper breaks of course. I enjoy knitting. I enjoy the gifting. And I certainly appreciate the thanks I get and the knowledge that the gift will be cherished.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I haven't really thought about Christmas yet, but I am doing hats for charity for this winter.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't make knitted things for anyone any more. Only for my son (we live in the same house), and he has heard me griping about ungrateful recipients so many times, that ha HAS to wear the things I knit for him, which he does, and says he likes them, which I am sure he does. ;-D


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I made Christmas gifts- last year it was 7 scarves, 4 pair of fingerless mittens, and two 3 hats, and 2 complete childrens sets with hat, gloves and scarf.

Only one person thanked me, no pictures of the sets on the children etc....

I am making socks this year- have already started but if no response- then this will be the last year. It is not that I want praise/etc just want to know if what I made was usable, fitted and if handmade gifts are ok with them.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I am not setting myself up for the fall. I know so many people would like gifts, but homemade ones with hours of care put into them no. They want completely different things than I would or could provide.

So no I won't be doing Christmas presents. When the item comes off my needles it is given to someone. Usually its someone I thought about and prayed about making the item.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I say I'm not but then give in at the last minute. We'll see what happens


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I'm with you. I don't knit gifts for Christmas. I knit for charity...babies and children. I remember my huband's grandmother knitted every year for all of us and I was the only one who appreciated it. Others would kind of make fun of Grandma Wickie's mittens, scarves, potholders, etc. Toward the end of her life she was nearly blind, but kept on crocheting and knitting. I still have a potholder that she made then. It has lots of mistakes, but it is precious to me and I keep it in the drawer with my kitchen towels so I see it every day.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas giving, I do not give anyone any gifts for any possible gift-giving occasion. I give gifts when/if the mood strikes me. I make no more efforts to give equally to my kids/sisters/_their_ kids. There's no way to make them all happy, so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!


I'm with you on that. They don't appreciate it and why give it. I save my efforts for my little grandchild and friends with children. They still appreciate and like sweaters and funny hats and warm mittens for winter.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I really wish I could but I don't want to subject myself to the stress of it all. If I could promise myself to get a good head start (like starting today) then maybe I would but I know myself too well.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Such interesting answers! I knit for my great-grandchildren who are babies and wear whatever their parents put on them. Right now I'm knitting sundresses for the twins' second birthday next April and will make other little things for them if I see that they're actually wearing them. I did knit 13 scarves for a little party I had for the daughters, GDs and GDIL at a family reunion. Only 3 or 4 have mentioned wearing them. I know they appreciated the gift, but I also hope they will want to wear them. No other knitting going on for others now.


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

I generally knit for others as requested or will ask them if there is something they want. If I don't see them wear it, I assume they wanted to preserve it rather than use it.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I was going to my our to older grandchildren afghans for Christmas this but did not have one of the color (two different colors each afghan) that I wanted for my granddaughter. Buying it is not in our budget. "SIGH".


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas giving, I do not give anyone any gifts for any possible gift-giving occasion. I give gifts when/if the mood strikes me. I make no more efforts to give equally to my kids/sisters/_their_ kids. There's no way to make them all happy, so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!


You've taken the words right out of my mouth! I am so tired of making gifts for family members who don't appreciate the love and work that goes into them. I will make a pair of socks or a scarf for someone who expresses appreciation for what I do and I love doing that. But no more planned Christmas or b/day gifts for the family!


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I do dishcloths for the gals that help out on the piano when I play the organ at church, and a few each for my daughter-in-laws. They really like them.
> I knit a poncho for one DIL because she said she would really like one for the kids football games. I have yet to see it!
> No big projects again for gifts. (PS she picked out the yarn)! Oh well , Love her anyway>


What is DIL?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

wordancer said:


> xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?
> 
> :hunf:


I make no promises. Christmas is stressful enough without setting these deadlines for myself. Some of the things I knit between now and then may become gifts but again - no promises.


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

I keep adding to my stash, looking at the cardigan on which I've done a whole 12 rows and wait for SOMETHING - ANYTHING - to get me kick-started again. 

Marian


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas giving, I do not give anyone any gifts for any possible gift-giving occasion. I give gifts when/if the mood strikes me. I make no more efforts to give equally to my kids/sisters/_their_ kids. There's no way to make them all happy, so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!


Oh so true! I have become so tired of culturally timed gift giving. I, too, like to give when I like to give or find something perfect and not feel as if I need to stash it away for a certain gift giving occasion.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting for gifts???? There's a section of our family who don't like giving gifts At All, and after 16 years of trying to give thoughtful things, I'm giving up this year. No gifts. Just a card and some food if we see them...we have to give them cheeses and so on...they don't want to eat with us...my cooking (appreciated by others in and out of the family) isn't considered to be quite their thing! Hey ho! As for gift-knitting, I'm with Jessica-Jean every step of the way!!!!!


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

I knit simple hats and mittens for the center for developmentally disabled where my daughter works. Number one: the staff appreciates them since most they receive are the thin dollar store type and two: the residents lose a lot of them on the grounds so they also need more for next year's gift. No frustration here. I rarely knit for my grandchildren.


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

You can imagine my delight when, in WalMart with my kids and grandkids my grandson saw a picture of an afghan in the yarn department and asked me if I would make it for him You bet. He chose the colors and has it and uses it.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Ginnybee1 said:


> Mary JB said:
> 
> 
> > I do dishcloths for the gals that help out on the piano when I play the organ at church, and a few each for my daughter-in-laws. They really like them.
> ...


Ginny.... Daughter in Law


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I do hope that you do not bother trying to mind read your son's family's gifts. I do think that they have a misunderstanding of what a gift is. Well. I am glad that you have others who love your work and who you are.


YorkieMama said:


> I wait till the sales go on just before Christmas and buy my adult children and their significant others pj's. I will make them things on request only.
> My son and family that now live in OZ have stated that I can only give them pre-approved gifts, they have absolutely refused to give me any information for the last several years. When my GD was only 4 she told me that there was no way I could possibly understand what a PROPER gift for a LADY was. My DS and DIL said "Well now you know, she only speaks her opinion."
> The only people that truly appreciate gifts from me are my niece and grand niece. I don't make things on any schedule for them, just when something really speaks to me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have zero intention of knitting Christmas presents!

Hazel


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

I am from a large family and for years we drew names for Christmas. Everyone always expected something handmade from me. I am a quilter, artist, and crochet and knit. I always had trouble getting the item done in time for Christmas with everything else going on. One year I remember sitting in the car hemming a quilted wall hanging on our drive from Albany to Rochester, NY! My Mom finally said to me to let everyone know that they could not expect handmade gifts from me anymore, which I did. Apparently it was that deadline pressure that I was having a problem with. Now it is a nice surprise when they do get something handmade from me, they don't expect it, it's on my terms! I have a sister, who I love dearly, who put in an order for what she wanted one Christmas (a quilted tree skirt). I made it but also had a "joke" gift for her. When she opened the "joke" gift she looked right at me and said, "All right Kath, where is my real present"?



wordancer said:


> xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?
> 
> :hunf:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

No knitting or crocheting Christmas Presents, I do what I like when I like and when it is finished I find some one who needs or likes it and give it away.NO stress!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Coopwire said:


> I'm with you. I don't knit gifts for Christmas. I knit for charity...babies and children. I remember my huband's grandmother knitted every year for all of us and I was the only one who appreciated it. Others would kind of make fun of Grandma Wickie's mittens, scarves, potholders, etc. Toward the end of her life she was nearly blind, but kept on crocheting and knitting. I still have a potholder that she made then. It has lots of mistakes, but it is precious to me and I keep it in the drawer with my kitchen towels so I see it every day.


Kas, your story touched my heart. What a blessing that you have treasured your grandmother's gifts. That is what real love is. Isn't it sad to see how the others felt about her handmade items. I hope she never knew.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

betsy10904 said:


> I knit for my sanity. If someone admires a piece of my work, I offer it to them. gladly.
> 
> Last year I found a knitted cowl dusting my DIL's floor. That said enough.


OMG !
I feel so bad. I've been thru similar
experiences and I imagine you were heart broken
as well as B.S. How insensitive some people are.
I'm amazed by how many people have been thru
this, though. I thought there was something wrong with
my family members that don't appreciate hand 
crafted items - not all of them, mostly the in-laws. Actually, these particular people don't like ANYTHING I give them so I guess they have some issues. I've recently learned to give them gift certificates. Now I just knit/crochet for those people I know will appreciate the effort and the results.
The items I make for charity are the one that are most gratefully received and appreciated. Not that I do it for that reason


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas .... so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!
> ...


I love her too! I ENJOY giving gifts and consider myself a very generous person. However, it seems more and more there are sooooo many occasions where we are EXPECTED to give gifts that sometimes I just feel as though I can't keep up.

Instead, I like to just buy (or make) something when I see something that would really be enjoyed, used or appreciated and just give it. (I can never save it for an occasion because I can't wait and if I did, I might lose it or forget about it) lol


----------



## Bizkit (Mar 24, 2011)

Why do some dismiss "homemade" gifts but will flock to a store that advertises "hand crafted" (from China?) or "homemade" (from a bakery)????


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

My son made a website, called sharewish.com
This has solved the problem of what does Susie/Johnny/Mary/Seth want for a gift. You go there and set yourself up list everything you want, my one son really does...money, house, land. From small to large, oh and he also wishes no more ties! You can put where it can be found, how much it costs, how much you want it.. and then you get everyone you exchange with to make a similar account. OK my other son's birthday is July 30th, I'll go and look what he wants and see if there is anything I am willing to get him. He gets something he wants, I don't worry about if he is going to like it. OH and also, after I get something from his list, I email his sibs, and anyone else who is likely to gift him from this list. Then he doesn't get two new bicycles... or helmets. It's great! Since you don't know my sharewish name, you can't look at my list... but I'll give it to anyone! I love getting gifts... oh I need to go up date it, I want a thingie that balls the yarn. Any questions PM so it doesn't clutter this up. Have great gift giving!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I might be the weird one here but I don't care too much what the other person thinks, if I am knitting for them then its the knitting part that I am ever going to enjoy. The object is someone elses... I most likely will never see it again.. This being said I would pick harder projects for people that really want them and I enjoy knitting for those that like what I knit... but my circle of family and friends is pretty small and we are spread out all over the west.. so most of what I make is mailed off.. and its the thinking of that person and memories thats my reward..
So my gift to myself is to knit a few Christmas gifts. I have a new daughter in law to be... and I want to make something nice for her.. My sister will most likely get something and I can't think past this... but my needles are always busy so its possible...  My family went through a period where we made Christmas gifts for everone also.. My mom was so inventive and she got all those craft magazines I wish I had them now.. I do have several work basket's. It just doesn't feel like Christmas to us if we don't make as much as possible... mmmm I can smell the ginger bread now....LOL


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

have been thinking and started one jacket for great nephew as he has christmas birthday


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I have to to save money. But I also sew and crochet, so I will be doing those too. My father and stepmom I will make placemats for their table and some oven mitts. I have special material to protect from heat. Maybe these ideas will help you.


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

When my children were small they loved everything made by me. Now only one girl out of 4 children is proudly wearing knitted or crocheted clothiers. And her girlfriends they all want smth like that. But it is not a Christmas gift, it is a few time a year. And only if I feel like it.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I tried knitting for family and friends but I'm with you - mostly it is unappreciated. I did give a ruffle scarf to a friend for her birthday, but I have yet to see her wear it.
My husband will frequently ask for something - sweater, gloves, hat - and he wears them all. My son like the hats and fingerless mitts that I make for him, but wasn't really happy with the first sweater I made him (so I haven't made any more sweaters for him). I was surprised when my youngest niece asked for an Aran sweater so I'm working on that. Most of my other projects are for charity or for me right now. I'm making myself a sweater and a vest (after I finish the Aran sweater). I'd rather be happy wearing something I made for myself than give my work away to people who really don't want it.


wordancer said:


> xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?
> 
> :hunf:


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

wordancer said:


> xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?
> 
> :hunf:


I have no intention of doing it, I am too slow and if I promise they will not get it in time! I feel too much pressure for time and if problems arise dog help me!!! we'd rather eat, I knit for them rest of the year!!
Wicked Mama


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

I often wonder if those who say they like things really do. Maybe I am wasting my time in many cases. Maybe they are just being polite. It's hard to tell.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I do a few gifts every year and have even learned that if someone ASKS for specific knitting, it's no guarantee that they'll like or wear it. 

My goddaughter asks for shrugs/sweaters for her daughters, as their school keeps the temps low in the winter. The girls get to pick colours, but the rest is up to me. 

I'm going to suggest fingerless gloves to a couple of people who always complain that their hands get cold when they smoke in the winter (instead of suggesting that they simply quit smoking) but if I don't get an enthusiastic response, I'm not doing those either. 

My brother and his wife just moved to Denver after living several decades in Dallas, so there have been some heavy hints towards their gifts AND I've gotten another request for a dog sweater for my brother's doggie girl. I've threatened to make a pink sweater with black skull and crossbones for Marley and i might just do it this year!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Taking care of 4 1/2 month old GD, full time job. I stole a few minutes to check out KP and mop the floors for my daughter while she is working. This baby does not sleep much. I have not knit in a week.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

wordancer said:


> xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?
> 
> :hunf:


No you're not! I only have a step family, and they're not really interested in anything hand-crafted.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas giving, I do not give anyone any gifts for any possible gift-giving occasion. I give gifts when/if the mood strikes me. I make no more efforts to give equally to my kids/sisters/_their_ kids. There's no way to make them all happy, so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!


That's my m.o.!! Makes ME very happy. No one needs more stuff anyway.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I knit toys for our Neighbor Munchkins throughout the year. I get the biggest hugs.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i buy gifts for my husband and son. my mom has piles of doilies that i made over the years so i just make myself things or for the swap packages or a few KP friends.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas giving, I do not give anyone any gifts for any possible gift-giving occasion. I give gifts when/if the mood strikes me. I make no more efforts to give equally to my kids/sisters/_their_ kids. There's no way to make them all happy, so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!


AMEN! I stopped making gifts for others years ago. The last was a quilt I had spent months on for my SIL for one of their wedding anniversaries. She never even took it out of the box! Months later I later found it in their garage, on the floor, being used as a pad for working on the truck. I picked it up and brought it back home. Now, the only people I give things to are my very closest friend who know to specifically ask for something and DH. I know they both really appreciate the time, effort and love involved.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

My granddaughters love the scarves I knit so that's about all I do. Sometimes I'll knit a scarf or dishcloth for a friend. My daughter would rather have "store bought" so I don't knit for her...just for the ones that ask or appreciate the work that goes into a handmade piece.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

fludzbug said:


> My granddaughters love the scarves I knit so that's about all I do. Sometimes I'll knit a scarf or dishcloth for a friend. My daughter would rather have "store bought" so I don't knit for her...just for the ones that ask or appreciate the work that goes into a handmade piece.


Your daughter and GDs sound exactly like my family....the girls wanted shrugs really bad but never wear them, kids tastes change like the wind! all it takes is another kid saying shrugs are old-fashioned and no more wearing it! but on occasion they remember and say cute things about what Mama made, so that's good enough for me....


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Sometimes I think the only people who appreciate handknitted items are other knitters. And for friends who are knitters, I tend to choose a special skein or two of yarn as a gift. Then they have the pleasure of deciding what they would like to make with it.


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

I am knitting several gifts for Christmas, mainly sweaters, but I haven't decided on a few recipients' items yet. This is only the second Christmas I will have been knitting, so I guess I am not as jaded as some.


----------



## Ihilani (Jul 23, 2011)

Me!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

The only thing I may be knitting/crocheting for the holidays is what I'll be selling at my neice's annual craft and direct sales open house that she hosts in early November. People are very appreciative there. The only thing I need to check myself on is not being a pushover and accepting "special" orders that picky people want hand delivered by Christmas! :roll: I think it's okay to be good to yourself and enjoy your holidays!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

So very true!!! My mother was a fantastic quilter. It was her passing wish - actually in her will - that her children get her quilts from her husband's house. My three brothers were only concerned with what kind of money she left (none) so I was left with carrying out her final wishes. She made the most beautiful quilts I have ever seen. The loss belongs to my brothers and their families. No one has even asked to see her quilts, which makes me sad... But they all enjoy their made in China items. 


Bizkit said:


> Why do some dismiss "homemade" gifts but will flock to a store that advertises "hand crafted" (from China?) or "homemade" (from a bakery)????


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Perhaps the knitters are not the jaded ones. We all have different families and friends. Some are fully aware of the work and love that goes into an item which is made by the giver, while others miss that part of the gift.


RGlad said:


> I am knitting several gifts for Christmas, mainly sweaters, but I haven't decided on a few recipients' items yet. This is only the second Christmas I will have been knitting, so I guess I am not as jaded as some.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

The only Christmas gifts I knit are for charity -- scarves and hats mostly. I do these through the year. I rarely knit for family and friends any more unless I get a specific ask.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

betsy10904 said:


> I knit for my sanity. If someone admires a piece of my work, I offer it to them. gladly.
> 
> Last year I found a knitted cowl dusting my DIL's floor. That said enough.


OMG!!! LOL!!! But NOT really funny!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

whackydo said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas giving, I do not give anyone any gifts for any possible gift-giving occasion. I give gifts when/if the mood strikes me. I make no more efforts to give equally to my kids/sisters/_their_ kids. There's no way to make them all happy, so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!
> ...


DITTO!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I love your little white dog wearing shades! I have a little bichon shih tzu mix dog. He looks quite a bit like yours but no dark glasses.


nancyk said:


> I often wonder if those who say they like things really do. Maybe I am wasting my time in many cases. Maybe they are just being polite. It's hard to tell.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I AGREE I have stopped giving gifts at Christmas one year i made nice knit hats soft colorful to not so colorful minor thank yous from some of family other said or mumbled a thank you well no doing that again. did magazine those some really liked other so so about them. so now with cost of everything higher i don't give any of them any thing. yes I feel bad in a way but they don't seem to miss it at all 
my knitting is for charity in form of prayer shawls for my pastor to take on her sick and shut in visits .


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas giving, I do not give anyone any gifts for any possible gift-giving occasion. I give gifts when/if the mood strikes me. I make no more efforts to give equally to my kids/sisters/_their_ kids. There's no way to make them all happy, so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!
> ...


 This is one of the saddest things I ever read about gift giving.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I'm not knitting at all, but not because I don't want to. I would love to knit anything at all, including Christmas presents! 
I'm having back problems, cannot sit at all and I can walk only for limited amounts. I spend my time reading and playing on my iPad. Thank goodness for modern communication devices like the iPad! 
I've done a lot of planning on things to knit once my back problems are hopefully solved and have worked diligently at increasing my stash so I have lots of yarn for when I am able to knit again. Hopefully, the baby I began a blanket for will not be grown before I'm able to finish it. I have about 1/3 of the the Addictive Baby Blanket done, which means I have only 2/3 of the way to go. I promised my granddaughter a similar blanket, so have lots of things waiting for me before I can even begin on Christmas presents, which I definitely plan to do!
Addictive Baby Blanket
http://ribbedforyourpleasure.wordpress.com/2009/05/24/the-addictive-baby-blanket/
It's a an interesting slipped rib pattern.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Bizkit said:


> Why do some dismiss "homemade" gifts but will flock to a store that advertises "hand crafted" (from China?) or "homemade" (from a bakery)????


That's a mystery, isn't it? Can't figure THAT one out either LOL!


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas giving, I do not give anyone any gifts for any possible gift-giving occasion. I give gifts when/if the mood strikes me. I make no more efforts to give equally to my kids/sisters/_their_ kids. There's no way to make them all happy, so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!


You're awesome!!!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

My family must be the exception. I have been giving knitted gifts since 2008; hats, scarves and slippers the first year and washcloths and towels, toys and baby blankets, booties since then. I taught myself to crochet in 2010, so they get a mixture. Granddaughters are having babies now, so blankets, hats and booties, plus toys for baby. I made ponchos for a coworker of my daughters but no sweaters. Did knit my 5 yr old gd a dress and she loved it. Have another dress to do for a 4 yr old who saw the picture. I make what I want or what my kids want. Made two owls and two aliens to be auctioned off for a fundraiser. Hats to be given to charity. I give money to the gch that don't want anything else. As others have said, knit for you, what you want to and they will find a home somewhere.


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

I think we are missing the point here we should not be knitting for someone for the praise they may give us for the gift but because we love them and want to make something special for them. I do not always see my items worn but know that at some point they will learn how much love went into the making. Teenagers tend not to appreciate anything much at least out loud.


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

I doubt if I willbe this year as due to various reasons I do not know anyone who would welcome a knitted gift


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Getting a bit depressed about my knitting now


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I might, but as of now, no. Just found out my brother's oldest daughter is pregnant with twins due in February and they have asked me to make the christening gowns, etc., for them. So I will work on them when I find the yarn I want to use. Also, making a couple (?) baby afghans also. And of course I will be cross stitching the birth announcement. Already have the pattern picked out for that one!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Wildercrafter said:


> I think we are missing the point here we should not be knitting for someone for the praise they may give us for the gift but because we love them and want to make something special for them. I do not always see my items worn but know that at some point they will learn how much love went into the making. Teenagers tend not to appreciate anything much at least out loud.


I was knitting for my family and friends for love...that was my "language" However, as someone else pointed out, it's not the language they understand. I think those folks just don't "get" the time, effort and expense that go into making a gift. When I overheard a "friend" say, at a Christmas gathering at my house, that I knitted gifts to "cheap out" of spending money, I had to stop.

One of the biggest insults I ever got, was from another friend, who asked for something specific from me, who chose her pattern and her yarn. It was something knitted specifically to her measurements. About a year later, she gave it back. What the heck was I supposed to do with it? I felt so heartsick that I ended up tossing it. She'd apparently worn and washed it more than a few times and looked worn, so I would not have felt good about donating it to any charity.

It's not a love that's felt, if it's tossed into a drawer or closet and never looked at again. So my love knitting goes to charity. I don't get praised for that, but at least I know that someone will feel that a stranger cared enough to give their time and effort.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas giving, I do not give anyone any gifts for any possible gift-giving occasion. I give gifts when/if the mood strikes me. I make no more efforts to give equally to my kids/sisters/_their_ kids. There's no way to make them all happy, so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!


I do the same, I know I get critize for not having the Christmas Spirit. I find the Christmas Spirit not in things but having the family together and attending Church.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

My grandson was in college in the US and was due to bring his American girl friend home to visit last Christmas. I asked my Grand-daughters (as they are roughly her age) what I should give her as a present they said "Nan why don't you knit her the slouch berets like the ones you knit us". Because I knew the winters were bitterly cold where she lives I knitted her 3, she APPEARED to be delighted. Later that evening I heard her say to my grandson "I can take them down the stables cut holes in them they'll do for the donkies" As she was about to leave I said to her "will you take a picture of the donkies wearing the hats I would love to see them" Was her face red


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas giving, I do not give anyone any gifts for any possible gift-giving occasion. I give gifts when/if the mood strikes me. I make no more efforts to give equally to my kids/sisters/_their_ kids. There's no way to make them all happy, so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!
> ...


Grandmann ... but isn't that what the actual spirit of Christmas is all about??? Celebrating the life of Jesus .... it would be interesting to find out when exactly all this gift giving process started! I love receiving gifts but I don't like all the commercialism attached to Christmas these days.


----------



## Teryn (Jan 18, 2012)

Wildercrafter said:


> I think we are missing the point here we should not be knitting for someone for the praise they may give us for the gift but because we love them and want to make something special for them. I do not always see my items worn but know that at some point they will learn how much love went into the making. Teenagers tend not to appreciate anything much at least out loud.


 I so agree with you.. My mother crocheted for me and my children for years, and I guess I didn't realize all the love, time and energy she put into everything. Now that I'm older, and realize that, I feel SO quilty about that. Now I chersh all the afgans, pillows, dolls.... and always have them displayed. So Now, I knit for HER. Her hands have a harder time crocheting now, so I try to make her anything she wants, with my basic skill level of course lol. So do remember that some of those same folks who don't appreciate your hard work bow,maybe will sooner or later.
Terri


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OttawaDar said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


Could it be the gifts that the Wise Men brought to the infant? Also, we are celebrating Jesus Birthday then we give gifts. What i don't like but gift giving at Christmas is the comment "I really don't like this". The next day after Christmas is busier than Black Friday with everyone returning. Maybe i need to rethink this gift giving. :XD:


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't knit much but I do crochet. As far as gifts....I make them when I get asked to. But I still crochet things to give away. It just does my heart good to give things away. 

We have our 10th grandchild due in December so I'll be crocheting and maybe sewing for him/her.

It just makes me happy to crochet, whether it's for a gift or not. I love the creative side of it.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

wordancer said:


> xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?
> 
> :hunf:


Not this year. I don't feel I can manage the 'whole" gang, so I won't do any at all.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

All my family is on the West Coast, and I don't hear from half of them. This year just a small gift card at Toys R Us for the 2 small boys, a small one to JC Penny for my DD and SIL (who I think is a jerk, anyway) but for my DD's birthday (Dec. 29) I did make her a necklace and a long mobius scarf. I mean long, to her ankles--to wrap around. Period. No problem. Just beginning a lace collar for my mom, and I'm thru. Anybody local gets recycled stuff. If anything.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

OttawaDar said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


Actually, Jesus was the one that got gifts when he was born. How it switched around I don't know, either. But it's not right.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Obsessed said:


> ...sailing past the glaciers! Heard it might be a bit chilly. Any tips for touring or Alaska cruising beginning of Sept?


Pack mittens, toque, and a warm body-covering. We were there one July, and I needed every layer of knitting I'd packed for show-n-tell! The ship only crawls around the glaciers, so wind is not a factor, but the air is *cold*.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm also saving myself the stress of a deadline this year. Knitting frantically like last year to get through in time is not what I enjoy.


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

I just found out that our newest grandchild will be a grandson. Watch out eBay, here I come looking for baby boy layettes and clothes. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

betsy10904 said:


> ... Last year I found a knitted cowl dusting my DIL's floor. That said enough.


How awful!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

No more knitted gifts from me, Christmas or other occasions. Made Potato Chip ruffle scarfs last year for DD and GD to match their jackets. Saw them on once. One scarf from other grandmother that was so pretty I rescued from a Goodwill box. Has been at my house for two years now. Did I learn my lesson after this? Yes I did. Doing charity knitting instead.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

This is one of the saddest things I ever read about gift giving.

nancyk
Thank you Nancy, I AGREE, how truly sad to be so bitter. Some of these answers give Scrooge a run for his money (pun intended).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Momunum said:


> ... How do you make the afghans with a name on them? I've had a request for 2 of them and I don't know how to do that? Any help you can give me is appreciated....


This video shows what _can_ be done, not how to do it: 



 One is filet-crochet; the others are ... I can't remember the name in crochet, something like intarsia in knitting.

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Crochet-3235/2009/3/help-crochet-name-blanket.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

I knit constantly and just yesterday took 26 lei that I knitted for a friend for her close college classmates on the Mainland....they look like real flower lei and will surely last longer than 3 days!! Also knit for the District 49 Toastmasters conference silent auction (2 a year) here on O'ahu and have done that now for 4 years. Since I put my business card on each, have gotten feedback from the ones who won them---so far so good. It does my heart good since only people who want them will bid for them. I believe that the aloha you put into each item radiates to the recipient.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

hen said:


> Getting a bit depressed about my knitting now


For heaven's sake - find a charity to knit items for! Best thing that could have happened to me. I have the pleasure of seeing the recipients choose what they want, and it does wonders for my heart to see someone smile and be very happy about a hand crafted item just for them. Doesn't matter if it's mine or someone elses. There ARE people who love such things. I could sell items, but giving them to people who have almost nothing is what keeps me going.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> ... (I can never save it for an occasion because I can't wait and if I did, I might lose it or forget about it) lol


While cleaning out our mother's house, we discovered her stockpile of gifts-never-given. She'd bought them (on deep discount, of course), put them in the back of a walk-in closet ... and then just forgot to give them! Clothing was easy to figure out who it was intended for; none of the four of is the same size. Jewellery was more difficult to guess the intended recepient. Since most of them had the store receipts, we were able to know that she'd been stashing them for decades!! No, she didn't have Alzheimer's. Out of sight is truly out of mind.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas giving, I do not give anyone any gifts for any possible gift-giving occasion. I give gifts when/if the mood strikes me. I make no more efforts to give equally to my kids/sisters/_their_ kids. There's no way to make them all happy, so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!


Yea, you go girl!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> My grandson was in college in the US and was due to bring his American girl friend home to visit last Christmas. I asked my Grand-daughters (as they are roughly her age) what I should give her as a present they said "Nan why don't you knit her the slouch berets like the ones you knit us". Because I knew the winters were bitterly cold where she lives I knitted her 3, she APPEARED to be delighted. Later that evening I heard her say to my grandson "I can take them down the stables cut holes in them they'll do for the donkies" As she was about to leave I said to her "will you take a picture of the donkies wearing the hats I would love to see them" Was her face red


oh my word!!! that is just beyond rude of her!

but i like the way you handled it :thumbup:


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

All these opinions...isn't the world wonderful!!! 

Have a blessed day.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't have a large family to make gifts for but each year as a tradition would make my GD and DIL a scarf and hat in different patterns as well as wrist warmers or fingerless gloves and have made my GD a couple of afghans. Never a thank you or even a picture and my DIL loves to take pictures. Since not even sure if they got it, I would pay the extra money to have it tracked to make sure it got to them. Going back and forth about doing anything this year and just to see if I get a reaction. Would much rather knit/crochet for charity. Have made things for others but the only thank you was when first given and like others have said, never seen worn again. Sounds sad but at least when given to charity you don't see a good or bad reaction and really don't expect anything back in return other than just the satisfaction and joy of making something for someone.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> ... I said to her "will you take a picture of the donkies wearing the hats I would love to see them" Was her face red


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I wonder if she re-thought cutting them for the donkeys?!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

My grandson loves me to knit him sweaters and wants more, with wild animals on them. Since it's summer I've discovered applique! I buy good quality T shirts in his size at the thrift shop. I had some zebra fabric, I drew the outline of a zebra, used it as a pattern, cut out the fabric and a backing of lightweight fleece I got as a remnant for $1, put on mane and tail of yarn, and appliqued it on a red T shirt. It is stunning if I say so myself, and quicker than knitting by a long shot.

Found identical orange T shirts and some fabric printed with oranges. 1/4 yard of it for $2.25, appliqued a cluster of oranges on the front, single ones on a sleeve and a back shoulder. So cute! They love them. The dad wants one, too.

I just don't knit fast enough to fulfil all requests.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Aud36 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I said to her "will you take a picture of the donkies wearing the hats I would love to see them" Was her face red
> ...


Never did get a picture of her or the donkies wearing them lol


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas giving, I do not give anyone any gifts for any possible gift-giving occasion. I give gifts when/if the mood strikes me. I make no more efforts to give equally to my kids/sisters/_their_ kids. There's no way to make them all happy, so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!


Jessica, I'm going to follow your lead. I never looked at in this manner and you are correct!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Not everyone has to knit for Christmas - here in Aussie, it seems strange to give a knitted gift (especially if it is clothing), as Christmas is out summer...but still some people do. I appreciate all the people who write Christmas in preference to Xmas...I know I am pedantic, but to me that is crossing out Christ from Christmas...I know some people say that the X is the cross for Christ - where in actual fact the x should be like +, if that is the case.....just MY opinion only


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

wordancer said:


> xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?
> 
> :hunf:


Hey worddancer,
I don't knit for Christmas or other holidays either. I knit when I want to and give when I can.....no need to wait for some particular day.
Sharon :thumbup:


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> My grandson loves me to knit him sweaters and wants more, with wild animals on them. Since it's summer I've discovered applique! I buy good quality T shirts in his size at the thrift shop. I had some zebra fabric, I drew the outline of a zebra, used it as a pattern, cut out the fabric and a backing of lightweight fleece I got as a remnant for $1, put on mane and tail of yarn, and appliqued it on a red T shirt. It is stunning if I say so myself, and quicker than knitting by a long shot.
> 
> Found identical orange T shirts and some fabric printed with oranges. 1/4 yard of it for $2.25, appliqued a cluster of oranges on the front, single ones on a sleeve and a back shoulder. So cute! They love them. The dad wants one, too.
> 
> I just don't knit fast enough to fulfil all requests.


lovely that grandson loves work. My nephew now 29 loved his knitted hats and sweaters. 18 years ago he returned blankets and sweaters to use for my daughter. I was shocked that he'd kept everything and in wonderful condition.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Aud36 said:
> ...


LOL did you really think you would. Loved your response.


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Actually, Jesus was the one that got gifts when he was born. How it switched around I don't know, either. But it's not right.


Jesus didn't actually get any gifts when he was born. A careful reading of the account shows that he was "a child living in a house" (probably about 2 years old) when the "wise men" came bearing gifts. The only "outsiders" present the night Jesus was born were shepherds who, while in the fields with their flocks, were told by angels that Jesus had been born in Bethlehem. So they hurried there right away to see the one "born king of the Jews".


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Once I finish something it seems like a huge accomplishment. I send it right off to the recipient, thinking

a) I could die before Christmas
b) they could outgrow it
c) I would hide it from myself and forget it

I try to detach from whether or not the recipient appreciates it or thanks me for it. That's not under my control or why I do it. If I didn't enjoy doing the project I certainly would not undertake it. So I figure I've gotten my money's worth of pleasure out of the enterprise. Usually I confer with someone before embarking on a project for that person, or I wait for a request.

The little kids seem to love stuff I make for them and that is very rewarding. When my older daughter was off to Ireland I knitted her an Aran sweater, and while she was there she gave it away. I made an Aran sweater for my son for HS graduation and he never wore it. Which is okay because he hadn't asked for it. So I figure I had the pleasure of making them and they weren't obliged to like them because they hadn't asked for them, so no harm done. But I don't knit for them anymore, of course, not because I'm angry but because they made their preferences clear.

I'll never forget reading on KP one woman said it was years before her husband would consent to her knitting him a sweater because he had terrible memories of being forced to wear the ones his grandma made when he was a kid. That made an impression on me! That couple did finally find a pattern for a very casual, loose sweater he assented to her knitting for him.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I am not going to be doing as much as I have in years past. Most of the grands are teenagers now. This year they want money.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

I have knit for DD and SIL and grandkids (8) all have been very happy to get something I took the time to make for each of them. Last year it was hats, scarves, and fingerless mitts. This year the GK will be getting aphgans. Have 4 finished, three more to go. Oldest GS got one three years ago on his 30th birthday. Haven't decided what to knit for him this year.

So thankful they enjoy what I knit for them. Makes the knitting so much more enjoyable.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

To cut down on the hurt feelings, you come out and ask them if they like homemade stuff, and tell them to be honest. And this helps on hurt feelings and wasted time.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I have the snowboarder hat I made for my daughter last Christmas. She never took it out from under the tree. She still lives @ home. I realize, though, that I'm not knitting/crocheting to receive praise from others, and some of the rude recipients that others have written about on this thread just blow my mind. Maybe it's just society in general these days. We've handed the younger generations so much that they don't appreciate anything for long, if at all.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Carlyle said:


> I have knit for DD and SIL and grandkids (8) all have been very happy to get something I took the time to make for each of them. Last year it was hats, scarves, and fingerless mitts. This year the GK will be getting aphgans. Have 4 finished, three more to go. Oldest GS got one three years ago on his 30th birthday. Haven't decided what to knit for him this year.
> 
> So thankful they enjoy what I knit for them. Makes the knitting so much more enjoyable.


That's nice to hear.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

wordancer said:


> xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?
> 
> :hunf:


Nope. At least a party of 2. Lol And I'm not knitting now either. I got started on Swallowtail Lace Shawl. Had to rip our 23 rows of nupps and just put it aside. Besides its been in the 90's for several weeks. I'll start again and I WILL finish the shawl, but will not be making any gifts anytime soon


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I am not knitting for Christmas. I don't want the pressure of having to get it done in time. I do knit some things for others, though. I get asked for dishcloths all the time, so when I'm between projects, I knit up a few and pass them along. Making gift sets of dishcloths and coasters. 

I've gotten requests from my daughter and some of her friends for things like extra long and wide scarves in their favorite colors and wristies. They know not to request by a certain date--I'm not that kind of knitter. So they get them when they get them. So far they have been pleased.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

I never have knitted Christmas gifts and never will.
I knit for my grandchildren when the mood takes me throughout the year but not at Christmas.
It helps to have Christmas in Summer time here in Australia!


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

wordancer said:


> xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?
> 
> :hunf:


I knit presents for christmas for a few of my really close friends. I ususally make things like table runners, placemats, etc, sometimes I make scarfs


----------



## sandtwit (Feb 28, 2012)

I only gift knit for my grandson...He may or may not use it..but he knows I put love in it...I had knit him a Dr. Who scarf (a few yrs. ago) and his father said, "He will only lose it" Ask me if I care..


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I have great pleasure in just knitting.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas .... so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!
> ...


Yea, same here. I will make something for expecting baby and only for those I know will appreciate it. Less headaches and much lower blood pressure.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

hen said:


> I have great pleasure in just knitting.


And that's the key. We have to remind ourselves that "great pleasure in just knitting" is the main point of it all. If somebody likes it and wears it, that's just a bonus.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

I used to knit for my 2 daughters and grandson who is 5. When given, I'd get a polite "Thank you" and the item would never be seen again. If I ask what happened to it or if they ever used the item, I'd get "Oh, it's too warm to wear/use that" Needless to say, I no longer knit/crochet anything for them, period!


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

I knit for the pleasure of picking the yarn, finding a pattern and, because I'm not very good yet, learning something new. I knitted some wrist warmers and gave them to my daughter a few months ago. It wouldn't have worried me if she didn't wear them. I was beyond flattered when she asked if I would be knitting her any more - she showed me a picture of some and asked if I could copy them. They were cabled so that's a challenge. My husband has said he really would prefer not to have anything knitted = he has bad memories of wearing hand knitted things at a time when they were really unfashionable in the 70's.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

Not me! I don't think my family/friends (non knitters) appreciate the time and effort put into the gift.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

wow...we have taken a negative turn here...

there ARE many people who do cherish a handmade knitted gift...just look how many of us kp's there are

i for one will welcome any knitted gift that comes my way..

or crocheted,

or spun

or....

lol...just wanted to remind myself NOT to fall into the bahhumbug mode,lol


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

wordancer said:


> xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?
> 
> :hunf:


I never knit presents unless it's for a new baby or specifically requested because most people don't appreciate the time and effort I put into my knitting. For the babies I knit useful items like bibs & wash cloths.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I knit christmas stockings for family and friends. That is the extent of my knitted christmas gifts.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Me too, Linday. I've never wanted to spend time and money on gifts that are not appreciated. I'll see what kind of response my aran afghans get this year before determining what I may (or may NOT) do for the following year.


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Not everyone has to knit for Christmas - here in Aussie, it seems strange to give a knitted gift (especially if it is clothing), as Christmas is out summer...but still some people do. I appreciate all the people who write Christmas in preference to Xmas...I know I am pedantic, but to me that is crossing out Christ from Christmas...I know some people say that the X is the cross for Christ - where in actual fact the x should be like +, if that is the case.....just MY opinion only


Bettyirene,
I agree with you, it's Christmas.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you Jessica-Jean, you've expressed my feelings on this topic better than I could have. I knit for my own enjoyment and the finished product goes wherever I see the need or somebody who would really appreciate it. The so-called gift giving holidays mostly just benefit the merchants who sell the stuff we feel obligated to give. :thumbup:


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I usually only make a personalized Christmas stocking for the latest baby in the family in the year she/he was born (haven't had to make one in 2 years). I don't knit gifts for anyone.


----------



## ajcharb (Feb 15, 2012)

I just finished looking at some of your items on your website!
Lovely, and quite varied. I am in the learning process of my Passap knitting machine. Hopefully to have some hats of various sizes and designs. Lovely looking at yours.


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

wordancer said:


> xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?
> 
> :hunf:


you know,I have been mulling over in my mind since last year.WHY DO I WANT TO OR NEED TO KNIT FOR CHRISTMAS???? It takes a lot of time and energy to keep up with having to do this. So I have slowed down and doing what i want to do and not worrying about who would like what. so u r not alone.I love giving my knitting away,so i do it when the mood hits me.


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> wow...we have taken a negative turn here...
> 
> there ARE many people who do cherish a handmade knitted gift...just look how many of us kp's there are
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Again I apologize for not reading everyone's comments but I definitely will do so. This topic has sparked a big response and as Jessica-Jean has astutely stated, which I agree with, that knitting to give our precious craft to others is seldom appreciated--that is a fact. There are those, of course, who fall over backwards telling us how much they love whatever it was then are never seen wearing it (I call this politeness out of love). I guess we need to understand that "we are very unique talented people that only other knitter (crocheters) can really truly understand just what we are giving, "a labor of love".

Here is a true story example: A dear friend loves quilting and infinitely perfects the log cabin design and has made remarkably beautiful quilts in this pattern--she makes one a year because it takes that long. After sewing all the pieces together she hand quilts in complicated patterns using a large embroidery hoop intended for this purpose. Many many hand stitches go into these quilts but she loves her craft. She once told me a story about how her family just doesn't realize or recognize her efforts and what goes into making a quilt. A much-loved niece was getting married and, thinking she was complimenting her aunt, she requested that she make a wedding ring quilt for her wedding.........the wedding ring pattern is intertwining circles, one of the most difficult quilt patterns one can make. So my friend, who never lets grass grow under her feet, promptly went "shopping" and found the wedding ring pattern quilt at a TJMaxx store with a tag "made in China". She bought the quilt, carefully opened the seam to remove the tag and then hand-stitched it back up--wrapping it beautifully and presented it to her niece. This niece was so happy and thanked her profusely, totally unable to know the difference between a factory made quilt and one hand stitched.....and it will be handed down from generation to generation, okay I get carried away.

But the point is we need to take a step back and see how others feel about our obsession of knitting/crocheting. Gift giving alone is troublesome these days--a waste of time and effort whereas maybe a loving telephone call or special handwritten note would be sufficient in expressing our good wishes for a holiday--not only Christmas, of course. (I wonder how many important religious holidays occur around the world in December--that's another subject.)


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

i tried to reply to southerngirl and it didn't come through. i hope i don't sound negative.i love giving what i make but sometimes it isn't appreciated .But I just want to give always not just at Christmas


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

aunt lee said:


> i for one will welcome any knitted gift that comes my way...


In that case, send me a PM with your name and address, and you'll get a knitted or crocheted gift ... sometime. Deadlines and I are _not_ good friends.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> aunt lee said:
> 
> 
> > i for one will welcome any knitted gift that comes my way...
> ...


lol...JJ you give me gifts all the time with your helpful posts

Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

aunt lee said:


> i tried to reply to southerngirl and it didn't come through. i hope i don't sound negative.i love giving what i make but sometimes it isn't appreciated .But I just want to give always not just at Christmas


i wasnt speaking to just one person...just all of US (that means me included)...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> A much-loved niece was getting married and, thinking she was complimenting her aunt, she requested that she make a wedding ring quilt for her wedding.........the wedding ring pattern is intertwining circles, one of the most difficult quilt patterns one can make. So my friend, who never lets grass grow under her feet, promptly went "shopping" and found the wedding ring pattern quilt at a TJMaxx store with a tag "made in China". She bought the quilt, carefully opened the seam to remove the tag and then hand-stitched it back up--wrapping it beautifully and presented it to her niece. This niece was so happy and thanked her profusely, totally unable to know the difference between a factory made quilt and one hand stitched.....and it will be handed down from generation to generation, okay I get carried away.


 :thumbup: I _love_ your friend's solution!!!

My husband's siblings (and their children and grandchildren) have come to expect me to arrive with suitcases stuffed with finished blankets. The first few trips to Syria, I did just that. However, since I've seen how they mishandle them, I now give them lovely handknit/crocheted blankets and shawls ... that I've bought for a pittance from second-hand stores and washed. They don't know I didn't make them all myself, and I don't have to see my hard work being used to catch olives under the olive trees at harvest time. Even my husband agrees with my white lies.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and I don't have to see my hard work being used to catch olives under the olive trees at harvest time. [/quote]

oh my....while i do want my work to be used...i want it to be used gently and CHERISHED....oh lordy be...i would have had an instant transformation from the inlaw to the outlaw :shock: :roll:


----------



## Marty41 (Apr 29, 2012)

I feel a weight has been lifted off my soldiers! I felt guilty for not wanting to make things for Xmas. Now that I know other people feel the same way.......No guilt!! Thank you Jessica-Jean.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I haven't read any posts on this thread that expressed anger or disappointment over not being praised to the skies for a knit/handcrafted gift.

The deep sadness expressed here has been for the disregard for the gift and giver shown by the receivers' tacky manners, and the disrespect and abuse of the handcrafted gifts. Some of these occasions may have even appeared to be deliberately shown to the gift-givers.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

No...you're not alone.
No knitted gifts, period. 

I knit for myself, my home, and a bit of charity knitting.

Others mileage may vary, but Knitting is my JOY, I don't want to be stressed out producing items on a schedule or that might not be welcome.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a baby blanket to complete ;... straight garter stitch, and only one partial skein to finish ... can't seem to get back to it ... but, I have to! In order to knit the tunic I want, I have to finish the WIP! A rule I set for myself.


----------



## grannypat99 (Jun 22, 2012)

I just saw this blog post that includes a tongue-in-cheek chart to help you decide whether to give someone a knitted or store-bought gift: http://the-panopticon.blogspot.com/2012/07/yarnworthy.html


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

grannypat99 said:


> I just saw this blog post that includes a tongue-in-cheek chart to help you decide whether to give someone a knitted or store-bought gift: http://the-panopticon.blogspot.com/2012/07/yarnworthy.html


I love it--here's the chart:


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I"m with Jessica Jean!! I do not knit on demand or on request.....ever, for any reason...I still remember how I felt many years ago wanting to have everything ready for Christmas and how it was unrealistic and simply not possible....now I have eliminated all that stress and give when the mood strikes and the best gift comes along.....and only occassionally has it been knit by me...I love to knit simple things and I give away a lot of what I make....I just don't do it in a way that creates stress for me....
julie


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't knit for Christmas, too hot here for knitted items at that time of the year.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Hi,

I have for the first time ever, knitted something that I intend to give as a Christmas present. It is a scarf for my friends hubbie as my friend usually makes me something using her quilting skills for Xmas and Birthdays. So far I have received - 4 x shoe bags, 1 x apron, 1 x quilted tote bag, plus one quilted sofa throw. So I thought it was about time I made something with my own fair hands (he he he) for them! I just mailed a gift of knitted beanie and matching scarf to my brother in the UK, but this is kind of an 'unbirthday' present! Don't feel guilty if you are not knitting gifts this year, we all deserve a break from time to time!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

I just remembered reading these posts, that some years ago, my aunt knitted some lovely baby things for my (then) sister in law when she had a baby girl. SIL took the items and left them on the floor behind the sofa, did not even say thank you or take them out of the bag to look at them. My aunt was so appalled at her lack of grace in accepting the gift, that she said she would never knit for her again, and to my knowledge, she never did. SIL totally disregarded how long it had taken and that it was hand knitted with love and given with love, that my aunt was deeply offended. A severe lack of good manners if nothing else on the part of my now ex-SIL!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

LaluBoatie said:


> My husbands side of my family has a "Chinese Christmas" gift exchange. For those who are not familiar with this. Easch person brings one gift. We ususally seperate it into two categories, Women & Men, you bring one for your gender. We are only supposed to spend a set amount for the gift usually $10.00. You draw numbers and pick a wrapped gift in the order you drew from lowest to highest. You either choose a wrapped gift or a gift someone has already opened. An opened gift can only change hands 2 times, then it stays where it is. I knitted a lime green ruffled scarf out of the new "lace" yarn. I would sell a scarf like that for about $20 or $25 USD, but the materials only cost me about $7. Needless to say that gif was opened, changed hands twice very quickly and I now know who would like to have one for some other occasion.


HI, I have never heard the expression Chinese Christmas, but a similar idea here in Australia is usually called Secret Santa or Khris Kringle. Often workplaces will adopt this for a bit of fun, pick names out of a hat and buy for the person a small gift for say $10. Then before work finishes for the Xmas holidays, they get together and distribute the gifts to the name written on the label. There is no 'from' on the label, just a 'to'. That way everyone gets a little gift and no-one goes broke!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Coopwire said:


> I'm with you. I don't knit gifts for Christmas. I knit for charity...babies and children. I remember my huband's grandmother knitted every year for all of us and I was the only one who appreciated it. Others would kind of make fun of Grandma Wickie's mittens, scarves, potholders, etc. Toward the end of her life she was nearly blind, but kept on crocheting and knitting. I still have a potholder that she made then. It has lots of mistakes, but it is precious to me and I keep it in the drawer with my kitchen towels so I see it every day.


We have two framed pieces of tatting that my now deceased mother in law made. I never really appreciated the tatting, it was not really my 'thing,' but now that she is gone, I appreciate having these hand made items as she was such a lovely woman and they are nice reminders of her. They sit on our bookshelves with pride now, whereas once upon a time, I probably (I am ashamed to say it) would have kept them tucked away in a drawer. She taught her daughter the tatting, so it is nice that it lives on with her daughter Julie now.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> I found out some of the people I usually buy gifts for, would love knitted items from me. So I am in the process of doing that. Plus my nieces always expect something knitted. (last year, I made them hats and my daughter made them mittens...plus I made a bag full of crayons, books and crafts items...but they love the knits)
> 
> My daughter and DIL both knit, so I give them yarn and needles or items like that. My daughter says "enough yarn", but my DIL is a girl after my own heart...can't get enough yarn.


I wish you were my mum :?


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit because I like to but would never knit for Christmas presents. This would mean there is a deadline, I just knit and give to friends and family when I feel like it


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

CarolZ said:


> I used to knit for my 2 daughters and grandson who is 5. When given, I'd get a polite "Thank you" and the item would never be seen again. If I ask what happened to it or if they ever used the item, I'd get "Oh, it's too warm to wear/use that" Needless to say, I no longer knit/crochet anything for them, period!


I have gottten plenty of those excuses


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

apette said:


> How sad is this that recipients don't appreciate our thoughts and efforts. I used to knit, quilt, crochet for Xmas all the time until one year I got all the sweaters back from my SIL that I had knit for my brother, SIL and neice. So, no, I don't do it anymore unless someone makes a personal request.


Do you mean that she gave them back as in recycling Christmas gifts? How hurtful! But at least they went to someone who would value them!
V


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> My grandson was in college in the US and was due to bring his American girl friend home to visit last Christmas. I asked my Grand-daughters (as they are roughly her age) what I should give her as a present they said "Nan why don't you knit her the slouch berets like the ones you knit us". Because I knew the winters were bitterly cold where she lives I knitted her 3, she APPEARED to be delighted. Later that evening I heard her say to my grandson "I can take them down the stables cut holes in them they'll do for the donkies" As she was about to leave I said to her "will you take a picture of the donkies wearing the hats I would love to see them" Was her face red


lol, good for you!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm a day late on this, but it has really made me stop and think. How much do I appreciate the gifts I am given? I always appreciate the fact that someone thought of me (it really does make me happy), but how often do I really 'like' the gift? Gift giving is such an overrated part of our lives. I would much rather celebrate holidays as we do Thanksgiving. A get together with a big meal, no pressure to try to give gifts. (I do like the Chinese Christmas exchange, very much fun) For me buying gifts is srtessful and making gifts is stressful. And I don't think I'm any more thankful than most people. Most of my family cannot afford expensive gifts to give and neither can I......what did I get from others last Christmas? Part of this may be my memory, but not all.....I would be hard pressed to make a list of gifts I received last year. Am I alone in this? Perhaps.........

I didn't receive anything huge like a house, car, boat or even some of my dream gifts like a set of Addis, Signature needles, that expensive yarn I love or a gift card from my LYS. I didn't expect any of those things knowing my family members could not afford them so what was I actually given for Christmas? One daughter and GD gave me a bag that I use for knitting, I remember because I use it. I'm sure I could remember more with time, but it goes back to the question, "Am I really any different than those I think of as 'unappreciative'?" Probably not as much as I would like to think.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

I knit for charity and blankets for new great-grandchildren. The grandchildren look forward to those things for their babies. Two years ago I knit a vest sweater for my grandson (27) for him to wear with jeans when he was out training his dogs...he loved it but said it was TOO good to wear training dogs. I made a beautiful short cape for my daughter last Christmas to wear in her office as she is always cold and heavy sweaters are not appropriate for her positiion. I find out she uses it as a bed jacket - reads in bed before she goes to sleep. Go figure!!!! So, I'll not make anymore knit Christmas presents, although I guess I should be happy they DO use the gifts. Give me more babies and charities...that's what feeds my knitting desires.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

just decorations or dishcloths


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> AMEN! I stopped making gifts for others years ago. The last was a quilt I had spent months on for my SIL for one of their wedding anniversaries. She never even took it out of the box! Months later I later found it in their garage, on the floor, being used as a pad for working on the truck. I picked it up and brought it back home. Now, the only people I give things to are my very closest friend who know to specifically ask for something and DH. I know they both really appreciate the time, effort and love involved.


I also agree that this is so sad. Every time I hear/read something like this I have to think of my Mother. She was one of the top quilters that I have ever known. For a new bride and groom from her church she made a beautiful quilt. The next time she saw the quilt it was being used on the seat of a pickup truck used in the harvest field. It really hurt her. I think that may have been a factor in the many quilts (hundreds) she made for charity.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

julietremain said:


> I"m with Jessica Jean!! I do not knit on demand or on request.....ever, for any reason...I still remember how I felt many years ago wanting to have everything ready for Christmas and how it was unrealistic and simply not possible....now I have eliminated all that stress and give when the mood strikes and the best gift comes along.....and only occassionally has it been knit by me...I love to knit simple things and I give away a lot of what I make....I just don't do it in a way that creates stress for me....
> julie


I like your response. And for those of you who DO plan to knit gifts for Christmas, please don't feel bad because of some of our experiences. Everyone is different, and for those special people who love and appreciate what is given to them, your heart is in the right place.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

No honey I expect you are not - I stopped knitting for family and friends due to lack of interest on their part! Now I knit for those who don't have loving families and homes - shelters for battered women and their kids, and the homeless! At least I know that someone is appreciative!!! I also knit for those who order my stuff (am into knitting the weird and sonderful!!!) This year I am going to have a go at knitting xmas tree ornaments - never done that before!!!


wordancer said:


> xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?
> 
> :hunf:


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Linday said:


> I usually don't knit for Christmas or holidays gifts but decided to this year for the first time. See how it goes and then make a decision on who if anyone gets hand knitted gifts next year.


Knitting with deadlines is too stressful for me so I don't do it. I'm blessed that my family all love what I knit (& sew) for them so I make things all year long and they get them when they're finished and that works for everyone, especially me.  :-D


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

How could anyone not appreciate a scarf. Just enjoy your work. 
k


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I can't seem to work under rules and deadlines. Way back I wanted to sell knitted items, but there was no joy in it for me. 
As for holiday gifts.....that seems to be the same for me as the above. But I love to knit whatever/whenever and give it away. My two girls have been expressing interest in hand knit socks and so they have received a few pairs and so have a few other people including myself, lol. My 4 yo GD asks for hand knit socks, how cute is that? And she loves them! But no knitting from a Christmas list for me. And I plan to do all I can to encourage my family to do the Chinese or Secret Santa thing. I think it is so much fun. My class at church does this. I have a rubber chicken waiting for that and I can't wait!! I may knit a wee scarf for it. I know all those type of exchanges are not gag gifts, but this one is and it is really fun.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol Sandtwit! My fam, except my hubby and his mom, love my homemade stuff, because there is a few non damaging oopsis in them, so it makes them original. Everyone thought it was cool when I won a second place ribbon for a sweater I made my daughter, that had smocking in it.


----------



## Frannitty (Oct 13, 2011)

Sara Jo===NEVER say you are sorry for being from MO. even if some people do call it "Missery" .My home state.



Sarah Jo said:


> I can knit but I much prefer to crochet. What kind of Christmas presents do you like to give. Sorry I am from Missouri and a retired RN. :lol: I make afghans with the persons name in it. dishcloths, potholders, hats, scarfs, and did make my first 2 baby sweaters this summer for my new nephew.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

How wonderful SaraJo! I love to crochet too!!! Along with knitting!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Also from Missouri and proud of it. Going back next week to Anderson for about a month or so to help with my cousin and we will be knitting/crocheting along as she recovers. Many of the things we do go to charities and we don't worry about the Christmas thing as much anymore with making things.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm with you Penrith lady - I do embroidery and I do give that at Christmas time - such as embroidered sheet and pillow cases sets, and doilies


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> I'm with you Penrith lady - I do embroidery and I do give that at Christmas time - such as embroidered sheet and pillow cases sets, and doilies


Just picked up for free two Coats and Clarks vintage "Edgings" books. I'd like to think I would "edge" someday but it's unlikely. Do you want these?


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

This is a great subject. I have just recently found knitting after being away for years and in love with it again. But I ask myself do I make things for my loved ones, how do I know they will like them. I would hate to spend the money and time and then have them throw it in the closet. So far, I have knitted mostly for my etsy store. It's hard for me to remember not everyone likes/loves the home made look. 

I was thinking of starting some holiday gifts but I think you saved me money, time and heartache by posting this.

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm with you!

Fisherwoman


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe if we make our knitted gifts SCARCE and hard to come by they'll be more valued???


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

orange shirt


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes some do not have a clue. When I felt a bit Rubbed about the knitted gifts that I made, I gave the Rubber, a loom set, skeins of yarn, crochet hook, a how-to pamphlet, etc. Well after the openings I was taken aside and was told that I should take the Ribbing (my feelings, Rubbed) as really just affection and take the kit back to make the Ribber/Rubber a pair of fingerless hand warmers that would be appreciated. They were. Yes we who do, don't always have a clue! Moon Loomer


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I always knit presents for my family and friends. They all seem to look forward to it because no one knows who I am knitting for


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> Yes some do not have a clue. When I felt a bit Rubbed about the knitted gifts that I made, I gave the Rubber, a loom set, skeins of yarn, crochet hook, a how-to pamphlet, etc. Well after the openings I was taken aside and was told that I should take the Ribbing (my feelings, Rubbed) as really just affection and take the kit back to make the Ribber/Rubber a pair of fingerless hand warmers that would be appreciated. They were. Yes we who do, don't always have a clue! Moon Loomer


And we have the fun of the knitting process and thinking of them while we're doing it. They can't take that away from us!!


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> last year i was reading about love languages...
> 
> http://www.5lovelanguages.com/assessments/love/
> 
> ...


I like your way of thinking ... Good for u!!!!!!!!


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I make a few small things for a couple of ladies that are my age that always stop by with a small gift to us. This year cowels. As far as the family goes, unless I have a specific request for something which most of the time is from one of the daughters I don't make anything for gifts. We have a Christmas On The Town where we live and I make small things in a good price range to sell there for holiday gift giving and that seems to work well. I'm sure I wouldn't like the stress that goes along with having to hurry to get something done, this is why they get gift cards and checks.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i usually dont, but got a bug this yr & it's sweaters, shawls & backpacks. if i get'm all done, hooray 4 me!! if i dont, o well, will tell'm what it is & it's still in the making & they'll get it when it's done. looks like i MAY make it in time, tho!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Thats the same way with me Paulette! Once in a while someone in my family will ask for a specific pattern done. I love making things for my family.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

JJ, 

I think you have the right idea. We all knock ourselves out and frequently the item, hand knitted or store bought, is never really wanted.

Not sure I can go cold turkey on gift giving, but am going to cut down.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Wildercrafter said:


> I think we are missing the point here we should not be knitting for someone for the praise they may give us for the gift but because we love them and want to make something special for them. I do not always see my items worn but know that at some point they will learn how much love went into the making. Teenagers tend not to appreciate anything much at least out loud.[/quote
> 
> No, I disagree. It's unrealistic to think because you made something special for them, that they will think it's special..They may appreciate that you made it, but not appreciate the item...
> 
> ...


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I learned a long time ago as many of us have written, that if you want to give something for someone, do it but I give my gifts when I want to and it works well for me. I haven't actually knitted anything for myself in so long and it's always for somebody else but I've got a couple of gifts to give out to my doctor who is leaving and I'm really going to miss her.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Yippee, my sister saw a simple shawl that I have just finished for myself and guess what--- she really wants me to make her one and I know that she will wear it. That has pleased me so much because as everyone is saying , sometimes people say they like something but don't really want it for themselves. Have so often knitted hats gloves and scarves for nieces and never seen them again. I look forward to knitting this shawl with love.
Lin x


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

illusionsbydonna said:


> wordancer said:
> 
> 
> > xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?
> ...


What is an online store?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

relatives of my hub made a large walnut piece with a lighter in ceramics. I had no idea what it was but tried to conceal that and thank them a lot. It must have shone in my expression because one told me curtly what it was and how many firings it took. It obviously was exquisite. I just did not have a clue and to this day fell badly that it happened. Hub was displeased that their feelings were hurt but it was not my fault. I know I loved them for going to that trouble and thanked them a lot. Later I remembered, I do not smoke so the gift was given to us for our home but mainly ment for him. Hmmm?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> What is an online store?


http://www.etsy.com/ has hundreds. There are some on eBay too.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I haven't started yet.
I do crochet for Christmas.
Last year, I made 2 afghans.
One afghan went to one of my sisters. She is always trying to win the one I make for the church bazaar.
The other one went to our Priest. 
The year before, I made an afghan for another priest.
I usually make hats, scarves, afghans and potholders.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Talk about not appreciating what is given.
I have a brother in law and his wife.
We don't talk any more.
I can remember going there for Christmas and exchanging gifts.
We used to travel to Cape Cod to buy their gifts.
My brother in law would open ours and say, "Oh, from Dick and Louise."
Hurry and put it down. Pick up the next gift and tell who it was from and show everyone.
He thanked them for what they got.
It didn't matter what we got or how much we spent or where we bought it. 
It just wasn't appreciated. It was like they didn't want us there.
Dick


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

We don't get to choose our relatives or in-laws. Sometimes we're stuck with ones we'd rather not even know! Sometimes, they're wonderful, but we only _hear about_ the bad, ugly, awful ones!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

then i wont mention my baby sis!!

but re: my sis next down from me as i am the oldest. she is TERRIFIC! if she gets a gift she doesnt kno what it is, she will say *hmmm. now u got me!! what is it & what do i do w/it??* w/no malice but genuine puzzlement

(this really happened)

after being told, she giggled & then i got the biggest hug i've ever had w/a *i'll never use it but i luv it the best cuz u made this just 4 me!!*

true appreciation all around, i feel, cuz of the honesty

thank you Jackie!!



Jessica-Jean said:


> We don't get to choose our relatives or in-laws. Sometimes we're stuck with ones we'd rather not even know! Sometimes, they're wonderful, but we only _hear about_ the bad, ugly, awful ones!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Usually afghans for grandchildren. One child or two per Christmas. At 9 & 1/2 g-chn, I have a few to go, but I don't feel much pressure about it.


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

I am just knitting gifts for family that I know will use what I make. That being said, I generally make things like beanie hats, scarves, etc.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree with Jessica-Jean, only knit for those who ask for something specific. Right now I'm not knitting at all because I'm dealing with Tendonitis in the right shoulder and arm. It's driving me nuts not knitting but hope to get back to it soon. Am having therapy right now and it seems to be getting better. Hope I don't get too crazy before I can knit again, wish me luck......Judy from VA.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jdb said:


> I agree with Jessica-Jean, only knit for those who ask for something specific. Right now I'm not knitting at all because I'm dealing with Tendonitis in the right shoulder and arm. It's driving me nuts not knitting but hope to get back to it soon. Am having therapy right now and it seems to be getting better. Hope I don't get too crazy before I can knit again, wish me luck......Judy from VA.


Are you able to crochet? Wish you well soon.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> jdb said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Jessica-Jean, only knit for those who ask for something specific. Right now I'm not knitting at all because I'm dealing with Tendonitis in the right shoulder and arm. It's driving me nuts not knitting but hope to get back to it soon. Am having therapy right now and it seems to be getting better. Hope I don't get too crazy before I can knit again, wish me luck......Judy from VA.
> ...


I switch back and forth between knitting, spinning, quilting and reading when the spirit moves me and that gives injuries from knitting a chance to heal. I am more intense with knitting and have more issues with that. I had knit so many socks that my thumb was giving me trouble and now it is much better. I have a sock I can finish today I believe. I hope you heal quickly!
hugs,
V


----------



## hemgirl (Jul 12, 2012)

My daughter searches for patterns and e-mails them to me as suggestions for her next present. I am happy to make things that I know will be wanted so it works out for us!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Or you could sew. Or buy a kit that you can do socks on a loom. I had strokes and taught myself to crochet left handed, it kept me busy and my mind off my troubles.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

yes I do crochet and that isn't so hard on the fingers and whsts but DH has been bullying me not to do anything until I'm healed. Today I did work on a pair of fingerless gloves, they don't require so much concentration & take little time. so here's to healing fast....jdb


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's just the pattern to make for the unappreciative! Grumpy, the Lump of Coal ;-)


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

lol very cute Jessica-Jean.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

That is TOOO funny!!!!!


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

illusionsbydonna said:


> wordancer said:
> 
> 
> > xmas or holiday presents ... and have no intention of doing so? Surely I'm not a party of one here?
> ...


I peeked in your shop. Fabulous things are there! You have quite the eye for creating stunning pieces. Cindy


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > You are not alone! Not only do I not knit for Christmas .... so I just give when/to whom/whenever *I feel like it*. Saves me from a lot of stress running up to the date and heartache when the reception is less than enthusiastic!
> ...


What Jessica-Jean said!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

:shock: NOT knitting? I haven't tried that since I before I learned how.lol


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Fantastic Idea Jessica-Jean


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

I knit for my kids and for any new babies - one-offs usually, although a couple of friends have been dropping big hints about making their little people something. I don't knit Christmas presents - like so many others I get upset when things I make are unappreciated so, save my efforts for those that want them.

I'm lucky in that my OH is happy NOT to be knitted for, and my girls can't wait to see what Ma will churn out next.

And, as a plus, some of their friends are expressing envy - thrilling the girls even more!! 

And besides, it takes me so long to make anything because of my RA - and my family know the effort it costs me - that they appreciate them all the more.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't feel too bad about it. I'm sure that a lot of us have great intentions, along with a list of "to do" presents for the holidays.

Sometimes, we just can't fit it all in, with the other hustle/bustle stuff going on around us!


----------



## SHIAOMEIMAO (Jun 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, Thank you for all the advice and encouragement you have given in this thread. It has released me from all the stress I had put myself under. My Christmas list has been thoroughly revised. I even added the Grumpy lump of coal to the list. I will have a few of those made for where they are needed. I will also not have a gift for everyone. Some will already have their gifts because they are almost completed and other may have a long wait depending on how complicated and time consuming their gift will be. Most of the great-grands will get one of gypsycreams bears, and some may get dishcloths my style. My hubby's hand knit V-neck sweater that he may have worn twice in the 10 years since it was completed will be offered to our SIL if he wants it. If not there are several other folks down the line that it would fit. The only pressure that is still left is 9 or 10 squids for the family cats.... If I don't learn anything else, I will know who I want to make gifts for in the future. I need at least 4 of the bears, but there are 4 other GGC that are probably young enough to accept a bear. So between now and Christmas the "have to's" are4-8 bears and the kitties squids. I think there might be a couple of dogs to knit something for,but a stuffed bone or two won't even need a pattern if I crochet it. Thanks for filling my head with common sense. Connie


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

We - mostly women and mostly mothers - are all too willing to shoulder all sorts of responsibilities without complaint. It litterally wears us out! Physically as well as emotionally. It's past time we stand up and declare that we'll do what pleases us as long as it does no one any harm. A Hippocratic oath for knitters/women/mothers?? I will knit what and for whom it pleases me and do no harm.

If the kitties and puppies are more deserving/grateful, so be it! If the ingrates are left out, so what?!


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> We - mostly women and mostly mothers - are all too willing to shoulder all sorts of responsibilities without complaint. It litterally wears us out! Physically as well as emotionally. It's past time we stand up and declare that we'll do what pleases us as long as it does no one any harm. A Hippocratic oath for knitters/women/mothers?? I will knit what and for whom it pleases me and do no harm.
> 
> If the kitties and puppies are more deserving/grateful, so be it! If the ingrates are left out, so what?![/
> 
> Could not agree more X


----------



## MrsCrafty (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree with you, Jessica-Jean. I only gift my daughter and son-in-law-to-be, and they appreciate Walmart gift cards.


----------



## LadyofLove (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree with Jessica Jean. I have one granddaughter who loves anything funky that I knit for her so, of course, I am more inclined. One daughter loves dog sweaters. I've had fun with those. Most of them like a new baby blanket when a new baby arrives. I also knit more to please myself than others.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Last year I knitted Beret's for two of the girls at work and they loved them. One girl I did a red beret as I thought the colour was perfect for her, she absolutely loved her beret. The other beret was for my registrar and she says she loves her beret.

This year I have made my male boss a scarf, he is 6 ft 4 ins and the other doctor I work for I have made a shawl out of Noro, I have also made my brother in law a scarf and my sister is getting a cowl (they live in England). I am also knitting two scarves for another two girls at work. I am making mug huggers for my grandsons school teachers.


----------

